# who has rats and ferrets?



## LeStan82 (Dec 31, 2013)

I am deciding on getting a ferret from a local ferret rescue.. But both rats and ferrets need many hours free range daily. Who all has ferrets and rats ? How do you manage both daily? Can you keep them in the same room?


----------



## rudecrudetattooedfatgirl (Aug 30, 2014)

Ferrets hunt rats to my understanding, but then so do cats and lots of people manage fine with both of those.


----------



## LeStan82 (Dec 31, 2013)

Yes. My rats or a ferret would never have contact. I dont allow any of my other animals to be in the same room as my rats just for saftey purposes . I was just wondering how people manage quality time with both. Of course it would be quality time seperate.


----------



## MeinTora (Mar 19, 2014)

LeStan82 said:


> I am deciding on getting a ferret from a local ferret rescue.. But both rats and ferrets need many hours free range daily. Who all has ferrets and rats ? How do you manage both daily? Can you keep them in the same room?


This was about five years ago, and
I don't anymore, but I had rats and ferrets at one point. (2 rats, 2 ferrets) I kept my rats in the living room and the ferrets in my bedroom. I didn't want to keep them in the same room because I got my ferrets after my rats and I was unsure if the smell would scare my rats...though I have heard if they are raised in the same room the smell doesn't seem to bother them. I even changed clothes to play with one after I played with the other. 

It was hard work, especially because I was in school. I miss having both, but I don't know if I could do it again without help. My two rats (these were my first rats) were rescues and had some serious behavior problems...so it was stressful sometimes. I usually came home from school, took my homework with me, sat with the Lily and Scoundrel (ferrets) for twoish hours of out time, ate dinner, 2 hours of playtime with my rats in the dining room...whew. I was also a kid who's life revolved around her animals (well look at that, not much has changed, ) So I can see how it could be hard if you had other obligations. If you have any questions I'd be happy to answer.


----------



## webspinnr (Jul 27, 2014)

My bf has a ferret and I have my rats over sometimes. His ferret is basically purely free range, coming back at night for food and to get locked up for sleep. She doesn't really spend time with us, so it's not an issue.


----------

